# Tritronic Collars...



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Here's my delema...I think the collar that I use now is hold me/the dog up in training. SportDog (SD-400) FieldTrainer 400 just doesn't have the range, nor does it hold a charge long enough. I'm not too brand specific, but the TT Sport Combo seems like a good collar for the price.

So I'm looking at Tri-Tronics Sport Combo G3; (EXP I think). No specific vendor in mind yet. 

I'm just looking to get some reviews, Pro's and con's from the Pro's and Am's...I'm not looking for answers like: Well its Tritronics, you can't go wrong. Need some non-bias answers; please.

I'm trying to keep cost under $250 or close too...


----------



## jpurban (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm an amatuer trainer and my first e-collar is the G3 Sport Combo. It has worked just fine for me thus far. 

It has 1/2 mile range and I just can't see ever needing anything more than that. I'm running a retriever -- not beagles. 

I was worried about buying the lower line of TriTronics, but my brother in law does run beagles and his Sport Basic has served him very well for several years (and he beats the hell out of it). He does want to upgrade to the trashbreaker, but only so he can have 6 dogs on one transmitter -- not for the extra range.

I find the Sport Combo unit very easy to use and convenient to carry around. The Pro tube types have their advantages, but I decided against spending nearly double (or more) for the 100 or 500. I just couldn't justify it.


----------



## Brad n Drake (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a g3 basic. The first one I bought didn't work but the one I have now works great. Only had it for about month and a half though. Seems to hold a charge forever. Range is good and it seems to be consistent. I like the controller setup. I wish it had a few more settings. I'm training at 3.5 to get a reaction and it only goes to 5. My dog is on the stubborn side though. He laughs at bark collars and choke chains.


----------



## duckslayer (Jul 17, 2008)

If you are not using the G3 everyday, it is a good collar. The reciever is rechargeable, but the transmitter is battery operated. Another good collar is the SportDog SportHunter 1800. The collar and tranmitter are both rechargeable. Good luck

Flint River Retrievers & Supplies

Jeff Summerlin
www.flintriverriverretrievers.com


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

I too started out with the SD400. I liked it a lot as a beginner. My father and brother bought the SD400S model each and eventually all three of ours stopped working. Customer service was pretty good but they didn't end up holding a charge, transmitters stopped working. 

Since then I switched to the TT G3 Sport Basic last year. Paid around $260. I love it. The transmitter is easy to hold. My pup wears her collar everyday, not all day and not being used but it's on her when she goes outside, etc. Anyways, I charge it about once every two weeks, throw it on the charger overnight, good to go in the morning. Haven't had any problems.


----------



## Shannon Wood (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a pro 100 that I use every day but my back up is a sport basic. It rides in the dog truck and has held up well so far 2yrs it is used a few days a week by a client or training partner. I do use it during hunting season very nice for the money.


----------

